# Long haired German Shepherds?



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Ill be bringing home my first German Shepherd in a few weeks and ive done alot of reading about them and ive seen some pictures of long haired German Shepherds. I was just curious if the parents or one of the parents have to be long haired for the puppies to turn out that way. I went to my breeder and I got to see and meet the parents, both were short haired. So can some of the puppies get the long hair or not?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Neither parent has to be a coatie to produce a coat. They carry a gene for it and the longer coat pops up now and then. 
My males litter had one coated pup, both parents were stock short coats.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had three longcoats, and all of them were out of regular stock coated parents. It's a recessive gene, and both parents need to carry it for any of the pups to be coaties. Dena was one of 2 in her litter, Keefer I think was the only one in his, and Halo was one of 2 in her litter too, the rest of the pups were all stock coats.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Neither of Rangers parents were coaties, but he is.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had three longhaired WGSDs and as far as I know, none of them had parents who were longhairs (as Debbie said, the sire and dam just have to carry the longhair gene ... well in my case they had to carry the white gene too).


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

My 5 month old GSD puppy Havoc is a long-coat male. Neither of his parents Juneau/Quinella V Bullinger were long coats. In Havoc's litter 3 males were long coats. Forget how many total puppies Tracy said there were in the litter. I never had a long coat GSD. This is my 1st..... 

(edit) Tracy had said there are varying lengths of long coat shepherds. The pic with the stick is almost age 5 months. Most of Havoc's long coat looks to be around his head-ears....

** photos removed by ADMIN. Photos may be no larger than 800X600**


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl's parents were both coaties. She is my first long coat GSD. Had I known about them years ago I would have had one sooner.

It's considered a fault by conformation standards but I love the way they look.


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Fade2Black said:


> My 5 month old GSD puppy Havoc is a long-coat male. Neither of his parents Juneau/Quinella V Bullinger were long coats. In Havoc's litter 3 males were long coats. Forget how many total puppies Tracy said there were in the litter. I never had a long coat GSD. This is my 1st.....
> 
> (edit) Tracy had said there are varying lengths of long coat shepherds. The pic with the stick is almost age 5 months. Most of Havoc's long coat looks to be around his head-ears....


 
He is adorable!! Thats exactly what I want mine to look like!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Fade2Black said:


> My 5 month old GSD puppy Havoc is a long-coat male. Neither of his parents Juneau/Quinella V Bullinger were long coats. In Havoc's litter 3 males were long coats. Forget how many total puppies Tracy said there were in the litter. I never had a long coat GSD. This is my 1st.....
> 
> (edit) Tracy had said there are varying lengths of long coat shepherds. The pic with the stick is almost age 5 months. Most of Havoc's long coat looks to be around his head-ears....
> 
> **oversized photos removed by ADMIN**


His fur will get longer.  Here is a pic of my pup and the drastic coat change... Top picture is 5 months old and bottom picture is current 9 months old. The full adult coat takes awhile to come in. Also he was from normal stock coat parents as well and I think he was the only long coat in his litter.


Untitled (2013-05-21 01:55:45) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

5-6 months old

Olliebee by Carriesue82, on Flickr

8 months old

Untitled (2013-05-10 21:34:21) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

morgan&thor said:


> He is adorable!! Thats exactly what I want mine to look like!


Havoc says Thanx Much.....




Carriesue said:


> His fur will get longer.  Here is a pic of my pup and the drastic coat change... Top picture is 5 months old and bottom picture is current 9 months old. The full adult coat takes awhile to come in. Also he was from normal stock coat parents as well and I think he was the only long coat in his litter.


That is a big difference. I'll watch for it....

I had a GSD Genesis years ago. He wasn't a long coat or sold as one. But up until I guess 6-7 months. He looked like one. The fur on his body was long and wavy. Wish I had some pics in front of me to show. All of his pics are on film and not digital.....


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

My girl Piper came from a sale stock coated momma and a blk/red long coated dad. There were 11 pups total.. and there were only two long coated pups in the litter. My girl Piper whose a pattern sable and her sister who was a blk/tan. The rest were all stock.

Piper at about 3 months


almost 4 months


right around 6 months old


and now at just over 16 months old








and her dad Buddy




Her mom Sally


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry this is Sally, Piper's sable coated momma


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

My Luna's father was a long coat, her mother was not.







This is Luna who is 9 months old today.







Luna's father.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

LynneLittlefield said:


> My Luna's father was a long coat, her mother was not.
> View attachment 74178
> 
> This is Luna who is 9 months old today.
> ...


She's gorgeous!


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Piper'sgrl said:


> My girl Piper came from a sale stock coated momma and a blk/red long coated dad. There were 11 pups total.. and there were only two long coated pups in the litter. My girl Piper whose a pattern sable and her sister who was a blk/tan. The rest were all stock.
> 
> Piper at about 3 months
> 
> ...


They are all so adorable!!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Piper'sgrl said:


> My girl Piper came from a sale stock coated momma and a blk/red long coated dad. There were 11 pups total.. and there were only two long coated pups in the litter. My girl Piper whose a pattern sable and her sister who was a blk/tan. The rest were all stock.
> 
> Piper at about 3 months
> 
> ...


This is the funniest and cutest thing I have ever seen. I have never seen such a floofy puppy. :blush::wub:


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Fade2Black said:


> ** photos removed by ADMIN. Photos may be no larger than 800X600**


Lets see if I can get it right this time....


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

morgan&thor said:


> They are all so adorable!!


 
thank so much!


----------

